
New Instapaper bookmarklet with multi-page article saving - creativityhurts
http://blog.instapaper.com/post/18556429689
======
rkudeshi
It's interesting to see Marco change his mind on multi-page saving.

Last year, he defended his decision to not offer that feature:
<http://www.marco.org/2011/07/19/siracusa-multipage>

I wonder if the timing with Readability's iOS apps released today is just a
coincidence or perhaps the catalyst for offering this feature.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Marco has had to compete with a
free clone until now, right? Read It Later has a paid app and Spool is still
in beta.

PS. FWIW, the new bookmarklet still doesn't stitch together Siracusa's Lion
review. Bug or still intentionally?

